# Diary Of A Fierce Fish



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Okay, well I've mentally been keeping a Journal of Stu for a while now, so I decided I may as well right it on here, just for giggles. Better get started! Oh, and its okay if anyone wants to comment on the diary, I will answer any questions  (written from Stu's perspective)

Day One:​
I approach another boring day in the Pet Store. I decide to flare at the inferior veil tale next to me to let him know who's boss. I have been stuck in my little glass bowl with nothing in it for a while now, and it is awfully boring. I decide to amuse myself by swimming in circles, when I am gladly fed some pellets from a pet store employee. Life is boring. 

Later in the day, I notice several people walk over to my bowl. Seconds later I am being poured into a plastic bag along with my water. I hit the bottom. Ouch. I swim furiously around my plastic bag as I am held firmly on the drive to my new home. Sigh.

Upon arriving to my new area, I am introduced into a small bowl with gravel and a few plants. It is quite small. I decide to flare at the small ornament in my bowl, to tell it I am boss. I swim around. Although lacking in space, I am much happier here. Tonight, I am fed some pellets and gladly being heated.

Day Five​
I am adjusting to my new home well, when I am suddenly disturbed. I am shown several new things by my human. A larger tank and more plants along with a hiding log. This should be exciting. I am placed into a small bag, where I swim around franticly. After what seems forever, I am slowly introduced into my new home. Flare.Flare.Flare.Swim.Swim.Swim. I travel through the enclosure as fast as possible, flaring the whole time. I shall not let these plants claim MY tank. When I stop, I notice I have ripped my fin. Sigh. Human see's this and removes my plant. 

Day Six​
Human arrives home with new plant, and notices I have ripped my other fin. I think she thinks I have fin rot, or that I am a tail biter. She is new to betta keeping but I think she's doing alright. After revamping my tank, I am settled down, but decide to flare at my hiding log, just to tell it to behave, and promptly go inside to rest.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Nice journal! Love how you wrote in Stu's (cute name btw) point of view! It made tho thread really interesting!


----------

